# Do condoms do this to you?



## wowsers (Jul 20, 2010)

Question for the guys out there. My husband says he has trouble having intercourse with me (when wearing a condom) because he loses so much sensation he goes limp. He does not go limp until about a minute after inserting himself... It's not a problem of putting it ON... It's once he goes inside. He does not have trouble staying hard without a condom... But he has a terrible case plod premature ejaculation. 

Is it normal for condoms to cause one to lose their erection in this situation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

My husband has said the same thing. He says condoms take away lots of the sensation. He never went limp but it took him about 5 times longer to orgasm when we used condoms. Even though he doesnt go limp, I can see how that would happen. This even happened (but to a much lesser extent) when we used those condoms that claim they are "thinner for more sensation" or something like that.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

He could try the thinner condoms.

Also, he could apply a little lube to the top of his penis prior to putting on the condom. This will allow the penis to move a little inside the condom and create more friction that may help keep him hard.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, it has happened to me. . .I hate to borrow the cliche but I will have to - 

Wearing a condom is like taking a shower in a raincoat.

I'd rather mutually masturbate or engage in oral sex frankly. It may be fine for a 17 year old with a perpetual boner but around ageish 28 for me, I didn't care for them.

(I know the sex-ed teachers are flipping out at this statement but I am just giving an honest opinion)


----------



## AJoutWest (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, I hate condoms. Since I've only had sex in committed relationships I haven't used one. "Wearing a condom is like taking a shower in a raincoat" is a great description. If your done have kids have him get a vasectomy, then you don't need to worry about one if your in a committed relationship.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to have the opposite problem - the sensation of putting one on woudl sometiemes push me over the edge!

Doesn't happen any more - but I still don't like them. They do reduce the sensations during intercourse.


----------

